# Anyone else get 1099 for money not recieved?



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone else get a 1099 from the GCCF for thousands of dollars they didn't get? I haven't recieved a dime from the GCCF since they took over claims from bp, but they reported thousands to the IRS for last year. Fienberg is a no good piece of sh!t.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Crab Man said:


> Anyone else get a 1099 from the GCCF for thousands of dollars they didn't get? I haven't recieved a dime from the GCCF since they took over claims from bp, but they reported thousands to the IRS for last year. Fienberg is a no good piece of sh!t.


Are you saying that you personally didn't receive any money and you DID receive a 1099 misc. for income??


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

sealark said:


> Are you saying that you personally didn't receive any money and you DID receive a 1099 misc. for income??


Yes. For $6,000 in 2011 and they didn't give me a dime in 2011. I got $10,000 in 2010 from bp, but I all ready paid taxes on that. GCCF hasn't done anything but offer me WAY less than what my losses where, and I didn't take any of it. Now I have to pay taxes on "relief" money that I never even got.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand. But if you didn't receive any money in 2011 I would just make a note when you file and I would believe whoever sent the 1099 would have to prove they sent you the money like a cashed check or a deposit to an account. That would be easy to disapprove. Contact the 1099 originator with a complaint. There is no way you will have to pay on something you never received.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

The situation is they sent me a 1099 for 6 grand in "income replacement", but they didn't pay me that 6 grand. They never even offered it to me. They did offer me a final settlement that I turned down because it was about 1/4 of what my original losses where in 2010 from the oil spill. 

My cpa is gonna make me pay on every 1099 I got, we've already been through that before. The GCCF won't talk to me because I have lawyers. The whole process is messed up if you ask me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Crab Man said:


> My cpa is gonna make me pay on every 1099 I got, we've already been through that before. The GCCF won't talk to me because I have lawyers. The whole process is messed up if you ask me.


 I didn't know you had a lawyer or I would have kept quiet. I got a little from the spill and some of the payments lapped over to 2011. So far I have gotten all the 1099 misc at the proper time and for the correct amounts. Guess I am just one of the lucky ones. Good luck on your claim. :thumbup:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm at the point of just wanting to give up on the claim. It's been nothing but a pain in the arse since the GCCF took over. I just don't want to get 1099'ed every year when I'm not even going to get any money.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If the Attorneys received money and you got nothing, request an invoice from them for the "services" they were supposed to have provided. The fees should be deductable as legal expense against those earnings. I am not an accountant or an attorney, just been filing long form for years. Good luck.
PS Where in your attorney contract does it state that the attorneys get 100%? The following link is to the docks you can file with the Florida Bar for a Complaint / Inquiry Form if you cannot get satisfaction with a few calls. Let us know how it goes. T 
link;
http://www.floridabar.org/TFB/TFBRe.../$FILE/Inquiry Complaint Form.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

The money was paid by the GCCF to the attornies for the purpose of expenses. It was in no way a payment to me for loss of income. I still have to pay taxes on it. In 2011 the GCCF and my lawyers cost me money but didn't get me a damn thing for relief.

My contract was for 33% if it goes to trial. I'm about ready to wash my hands of the whole mess and be done with it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Crab, what business were you in during the spill?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Crab man thats your info to give out. I wouldnt tell anyone what your buisnees was/is and how much you made or didnt make. Get with another lawyer and talk to them about it not someone on an open forum.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I've tried to get another lawyer. For some reason there is now a conflict of interest and they won't take it.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Crab man,

Its a very interesting event that has happened to you. First off I don't think the attorney can get money for "cost" from the GCCF I have never seen it. Second its something you should go after because its something that is not right in what is going on there.

On a positive note you should be able to get 4 times 2010 losses as per GCCF's new policy if you are a crabber or shrimper, even paying people extra that already sign off and got money in a final review.

Anyway as you know I got some connections in the lawyer world and if you want to go private with the stuff going on I can look into it for you. Send me a PM

Best
jacob


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

GCCF wants you to get frustrated and give up. Your attorney should be able to handle this issue for you.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I opted out of sueing BP and signed the releases and got a check. It was my understanding that settlements from legal action were not taxable. Yet Feinbergs soldiers sent me a 1099. WTF? This was'nt income replacement, it was a tidbit to keep me from sueing them. I don't get it Big Dan.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> I opted out of sueing BP and signed the releases and got a check. It was my understanding that settlements from legal action were not taxable. Yet Feinbergs soldiers sent me a 1099. WTF? This was'nt income replacement, it was a tidbit to keep me from sueing them. I don't get it Big Dan.


Everything you get from them is taxable.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I would think a damage claim is not taxable..... lose of income or pay for your services is


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

You will get a 1099 for any money they give you. How you write it off is up to you.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah I 2nd that I talked to the GCCF last week and all 1099's was send out by January 31 2012 and you should have it no later than 2 weeks after that.

It should be filed as other income and like Crab Man said how you write it off is up to you and your CPA but every business have expenses of course it could be written off just like any other income you make, the only difference is that this income the IRS knows about


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of a "Milermore" bird? They put their head in the mud and chirp out their ass. You can hear them a Mile or more. J/K ... This payment was a settlement, and as legal settlements go, are not supposed to be taxed. It's not business income, it's a payoff to avoid the litigant, filing suit and proceeding with such. My CPA will be able to work it out, but to say that any money I get from them is taxable, is a stretch.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

@Burnt

I hear what you are saying as normal hurricane money are a different animal, unfortunately this is for loss of income so its almost like "unemployment" and you have to pay taxes on that as well. I think deductions in your company is your only way out, I do think your CPA can do something with that but trying to say that its not taxable would take an act of congress.

I am just saying

Best
jacob


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

*Taxability depends on the type of claim filed*

I am a CPA and a public insurance adjuster and have been working with GCCF claims from day 1. If you filed a claim for lost earnings and profits, all of that money is taxable. If you file a claim for property damage or one of the other categories listed on the GCCF applications, that money is likely to not be taxable.

If you are an individual, your money will be reported to you on a 1099-MISC as Other Income which is reported on page 1 of your tax return. If you are a business, you will receive a 1099-MISC with the income reported in Box 7 which is Nonemployee Compensation. In most cases this income is reported on Schedule C and taxable as self-employment income.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

''Fienberg is a no good piece of sh!''. That is SO true!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

If you received 1099 for money paid on your behalf to your attorney for "expenses", it is a wash. All expenses are deductible against the income. Zero taxes due. Let your cpa file the form.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Crab Man said:


> My cpa is gonna make me pay on every 1099 I got, we've already been through that before. The GCCF won't talk to me because I have lawyers. The whole process is messed up if you ask me.


Sounds like you need a new CPA. If the money went to the lawyers, you report the $6,000 as income and a $6,000 expense as legal expenses. 6,000 - 6,000 = $0


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a CPA if it was a business fishn4real and J Smithers are correct. Get a new CPA if they don't deduct the attorney fees. They are expenses associated with the recovery of income and are deductible.


----------

